# ADHD: For Those About To Rock



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## eva (Feb 13, 2013)

I honestly laughed out loud at this. My boyfriend has ADD and he is a big AC/DC fan so this hit home for me. :lol:


----------

